# Vet reckons little feral pony might be in foal - if she is, what do I need to know?



## maya2008 (18 May 2021)

Vet said to watch her for any signs of bagging up, and accelerate the handling we are doing. She did not look like this on arrival! 

We have a spare paddock with long grass she could go into - it is scheduled for fencing next week. 

Beyond that... what do I need to know?


----------



## windand rain (18 May 2021)

If you are on Facebook join the foaling hub it has lots of tips. Most ponies need to be supervised 24/7 once the foal is imminent. Never leave her unsupervised day or night if you suspect she is in labour
signs are
bagging up usually up to 6 weks prior but can be after the foal has arrived
softening of the tail head muscles so the tail becomes soft and easy to move
belly changes shape dropping lower and narrower as the foal gets into diving position
drpping milk is often the last sign and the foal arives within hours (but not always)
Foal should arrive in the outside world in diving position so nose between both front legs one front leg will be slightly in front of the other so the shoulders are not straight on.
Should you need to help you should gently pull the foal in an arc towards the hocks not straight
Make sure you have a vet or very experienced foaling buddy as if things go wrong the do so quickly.


----------



## maya2008 (18 May 2021)

Thank you! I will look for the foaling hub.


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2021)

another recommendation for the Foaling Hub, there is another group called Need To Know Info for The Foaling Hub which has lots of posts on handy topics with links for more info. i was a first time breeder this time last year preparing to foal down at home due to the pandemic and i found it a good source of info and ideas of things to look into or prepare.  I had back up from the stud which was local but we did OK by ourselves, i was lucky that my mare had a textbook foaling and she's an easy girl anyway.

good luck


----------



## paddy555 (18 May 2021)

has she foaled before? I tried to keep an eye out on my feral who was a BOGOF. I especially wanted to see the foal being born. Then we went for a ride, only an hour, and she seized her opportunity.  baby waiting for us on our return. My mare had previously had around 15 foals so I guessed she would probably know more about it than I did.


----------



## brighteyes (18 May 2021)

paddy555 said:



			has she foaled before? I tried to keep an eye out on my feral who was a BOGOF. I especially wanted to see the foal being born. Then we went for a ride, only an hour, and she seized her opportunity.  baby waiting for us on our return. My mare had previously had around 15 foals so I guessed she would probably know more about it than I did. 

Click to expand...

An hour? I seriously went in and made a brew - so ten minutes at the very outside. I had put the mare out for a peck of grass and...


----------



## paddy555 (18 May 2021)

brighteyes said:



			An hour? I seriously went in and made a brew - so ten minutes at the very outside. I had put the mare out for a peck of grass and...
		
Click to expand...

yeah, I think they have got us sorted!


----------



## maya2008 (18 May 2021)

paddy555 said:



			has she foaled before?
		
Click to expand...

No - she was aged by two vets as 2yo on arrival in the UK (passporting vet doing the bunch that came off the lorry, then initial buyer’s vet on arrival at their stables). She came to us a few weeks later. 

I freely admit I know nothing - vets are good and local, although strange people terrify her.  I can get a camera for the field if she bags up so I can keep an eye from home. We only live 2 mins away.


----------



## ihatework (19 May 2021)

Okay, if she is feral and not well handled I’d probably try and get/herd her contained in a reasonably enclosed area for the foreseeable. If you pop her out in a grassy paddock and she foals you may find it’s a case that you don’t get near her for a number of weeks. She is native in good condition so doesn’t need heaps of good grass anyway. More important to stand half a chance of getting near her and potential baby! Whilst I wouldn’t routinely keep something headcollared, I would for yours.


----------



## maya2008 (19 May 2021)

ihatework said:



			Okay, if she is feral and not well handled I’d probably try and get/herd her contained in a reasonably enclosed area for the foreseeable. If you pop her out in a grassy paddock and she foals you may find it’s a case that you don’t get near her for a number of weeks. She is native in good condition so doesn’t need heaps of good grass anyway. More important to stand half a chance of getting near her and potential baby! Whilst I wouldn’t routinely keep headcollared, I would for yours.
		
Click to expand...

The grassy paddock is the smallest area I have - they are still in the winter paddock which now has very little grass so there is still haylage going out. The others are natives, doing well on fresh air.

She comes up to us freely for food now and isn’t scared, but associates head collar/rope with bad things so we are working on that (full on panic - I think she thinks we will put her back on a lorry and move her again every time she sees one!).  

Really bad picture - but is this good enough condition to produce milk if she does foal on a ‘fat paddock’ with almost no grass (everywhere else was used last winter)? Haylage will stop in the next couple of weeks… I ate loads while feeding my babies - and lost weight. I figured she would need more?

Our grass isn’t ‘good’ at any time - even when long, the lami ponies aren’t affected.


----------



## ihatework (19 May 2021)

Well she isn’t fat, but neither is she poor. These little natives are designed to thrive on scrub remember. That said, once the foal is on the ground (and looking at her I’d say there is a very good chance she is pregnant) then she will be fine to go on some grass.

Whilst you are right/fine to be thinking about nutrition and the actual foaling - all I’m trying to highlight is don’t overlook the logistics.

You really do need to do your utmost to be able to reliably catch/contain the mare. You need to consider how to move them undercover if needed. Do you have stabling / shelter? What if the weather is horrific (new foals aren’t that waterproof!)? What if there is a complication with either mare or foal that means you need vet intervention?

If the mare gets onto a paddock with grass before you get on top of her she has very little incentive to come to you (unlike now where she is sufficiently hungry!)


----------



## maya2008 (19 May 2021)

ihatework said:



			Well she isn’t fat, but neither is she poor. These little natives are designed to thrive on scrub remember. That said, once the foal is on the ground (and looking at her I’d say there is a very good chance she is pregnant) then she will be fine to go on some grass.

Whilst you are right/fine to be thinking about nutrition and the actual foaling - all I’m trying to highlight is don’t overlook the logistics.

You really do need to do your utmost to be able to reliably catch/contain the mare. You need to consider how to move them undercover if needed. Do you have stabling / shelter? What if the weather is horrific (new foals aren’t that waterproof!)? What if there is a complication with either mare or foal that means you need vet intervention?

If the mare gets onto a paddock with grass before you get on top of her she has very little incentive to come to you (unlike now where she is sufficiently hungry!)
		
Click to expand...

That’s good to know. I was going to leave her where she was for now (there is a gate to the grassy paddock from this one so she could follow through with a food bucket). 

Handling is a big focus anyway. She has come on hugely in the last couple of weeks, my husband managed to brush her yesterday!  When she is ready, I am going to get friends to come and give her a polo etc so she gets more used to a variety of people. 

Shelter - is an issue. We have hedgerows in the paddock with grass and an old rickety barn with ‘stables’ that are not particularly solid. In the ‘fat paddock’ with the other ponies there are large oak trees to provide shelter.   

I wasn’t planning on a foal... hence not having facilities for one!  I have desperately been hoping she isn’t in foal, but am beginning to think maybe she really is - hence the thread. One of my mares is also being very protective - making sure she isn’t chased off the haylage, keeping her away when anyone is in a bad mood.


----------



## windand rain (19 May 2021)

She should be fine foaling outside but as IHW said in an emergency you need to be able to catch her to help so a small area of grass and get her used to torches and night visits well before you need them you dont want her freaking out at the appearance of a person with a torch. If she comes close for food then it might be worth dividing any feeds into lots of small meals so she will come close more often


----------



## paddy555 (19 May 2021)

maya2008 said:



			The grassy paddock is the smallest area I have - they are still in the winter paddock which now has very little grass so there is still haylage going out. The others are natives, doing well on fresh air.

She comes up to us freely for food now and isn’t scared, but associates head collar/rope with bad things so we are working on that (full on panic - I think she thinks we will put her back on a lorry and move her again every time she sees one!). 

Really bad picture - but is this good enough condition to produce milk if she does foal on a ‘fat paddock’ with almost no grass (everywhere else was used last winter)? Haylage will stop in the next couple of weeks… I ate loads while feeding my babies - and lost weight. I figured she would need more?

Our grass isn’t ‘good’ at any time - even when long, the lami ponies aren’t affected.
		
Click to expand...

as a feral I expect she will cope but you could always top her up with bucket feed. Ours came in terrible condition and still managed OK 
She came end of the Nov. I brought her in and basically demanded something was done about her. Her foal still on her was larger than she was. Got rid of the foal and I took her on. She was obviously in foal again as stallions were running on the common. Fed her up but it didn't work. I was told she was around 17. We were later able to date her and she was 25 if she was a day. It was little wonder she was so poor and we couldn't get condition on her 

Even in that state she fed the foal fine and we topped up her grass with bucket feeds. 



If things go wrong she will probably accept help. Another of mine sounds very similar to yours, terrified especially of headcollars etc. Can just about catch him on a good day and that is after 15 years with us. Couple of weeks ago he got impacted colic. Push a very long, wide tube down into my stomach and pour liquid in, couple of injections? why would I have a problem?   He survived, is now back in the field and back to normal, still difficult to catch and handle but he gave in and accepted help when it  mattered. 


which area did she come from (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## brighteyes (19 May 2021)

ihatework said:



			Well she isn’t fat, but neither is she poor. These little natives are designed to thrive on scrub remember. That said, once the foal is on the ground (and looking at her I’d say there is a very good chance she is pregnant) then she will be fine to go on some grass.

Whilst you are right/fine to be thinking about nutrition and the actual foaling - all I’m trying to highlight is don’t overlook the logistics.

You really do need to do your utmost to be able to reliably catch/contain the mare. You need to consider how to move them undercover if needed. Do you have stabling / shelter? What if the weather is horrific (new foals aren’t that waterproof!)? What if there is a complication with either mare or foal that means you need vet intervention?

If the mare gets onto a paddock with grass before you get on top of her she has very little incentive to come to you (unlike now where she is sufficiently hungry!)
		
Click to expand...

Bless her, if she is 2 or thereabouts, she will still be growing, also?


----------



## Orangehorse (19 May 2021)

Hope everything goes well, but please be prepared with a list of telephone numbers for an emergency.  
Foaling should be quite quick, so if they are being slow and struggling it is a vet job.  In my vet's surgery a foaling mare is top of the list for priority emergency.  I would have a word with your vet to ask about how long it should take and when to get help if necessary.

One person who had bred lots of foals said that she always put a headcollar on one end and an enema at the other!
Leather foal slip so it would break, synthetic headcollars do not break which can be disastrous.

Native ponies are pretty tough though, I really hope it all goes well and you end up with a lovely foal.


----------



## meleeka (19 May 2021)

ooh I love these threads.  

Please do keep us updated (do you have an idea of who the dad could be?)


----------



## maya2008 (20 May 2021)

Orangehorse said:



			Hope everything goes well, but please be prepared with a list of telephone numbers for an emergency.
Foaling should be quite quick, so if they are being slow and struggling it is a vet job.  In my vet's surgery a foaling mare is top of the list for priority emergency.  I would have a word with your vet to ask about how long it should take and when to get help if necessary.


Leather foal slip so it would break, synthetic headcollars do not break which can be disastrous.
		
Click to expand...

Telephone numbers = vet, right?

I am guessing a leather foal slip for a foal of unknown origin being born to an 11.2hh mare would be… small size, mini size? Vet said size of foal is determined by the dam (who will eventually be about 12.2hh I would guess).

She trusts my husband most. If she goes into labour, he will stand the best chance of helping her. We were imagining that call to work if needed - ‘I need to take the day off because my pony is having a baby’…wonder how that would go down?

My son has started the process of handling her also.  Not sure who is more scared of whom, but husband’s coblet is getting jealous and that isn’t a good thing. Son’s pony isn’t the jealous type, so if he can feed and brush her at least once a day there will be fewer problems.


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2021)

You don’t need to be worrying about a foal slip any time soon.

Some great advice up thread.


----------



## maya2008 (20 May 2021)

Amymay said:



			You don’t need to be worrying about a foal slip any time soon.

Some great advice up thread.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of wanted to make some ‘what if’ plans (e.g. what do I order from where, what signs to look out for etc), then go back to sticking my head in the metaphorical sand and just keeping going with the handling, calm in the knowledge that I have a plan!


----------



## D66 (20 May 2021)

If you _have_ to make an excuse for work blame, "a family emergency", and if asked what happened, "Oh it's all sorted now, thank-you".


----------



## maya2008 (20 May 2021)

Today… she’s pregnant for sure isn’t she?!


----------



## meleeka (20 May 2021)

She’s probably the most pregnant pony i’ve seen, yes.


----------



## Equi (20 May 2021)

If she isnt then id be very very surprised.


----------



## tristar (20 May 2021)

.have the vet no. to hand, i always ring as soon as foaling starts, because  you only have a small window of opportunity to get the foal out alive if it goes wrong.

anything about to foal needs to be observed 24 7, most foals we have had were  born in the night , if she is looking close i would always put in at night, they usually wait till  you go for tea to  start, as  most prefer,  to foal alone

you need to check the afterbirth is complete to avoid infection in the mare

let the foal lie there after delivery so the blood can pass through the cord from mare to foal, ideally the cord will break as the foal stands up, it is a better way as it will seal itself and avoid infection than cutting, dont interfere too much  let it take its time to stand. then make sure it is feeding properly to get the colostrum 

having her in somewhere will make it easier if it goes wrong and they  sweat a fair bit usually and after can rest in the straw to recover, also  out of any bad weather


----------



## maya2008 (20 May 2021)

tristar said:



			.have the vet no. to hand, i always ring as soon as foaling starts, because  you only have a small window of opportunity to get the foal out alive if it goes wrong.

anything about to foal needs to be observed 24 7, most foals we have had were  born in the night , if she is looking close i would always put in at night, they usually wait till  you go for tea to  start, as  most prefer,  to foal alone

you need to check the afterbirth is complete to avoid infection in the mare

let the foal lie there after delivery so the blood can pass through the cord from mare to foal, ideally the cord will break as the foal stands up, it is a better way as it will seal itself and avoid infection than cutting, dont interfere too much  let it take its time to stand. then make sure it is feeding properly to get the colostrum

having her in somewhere will make it easier if it goes wrong and they  sweat a fair bit usually and after can rest in the straw to recover, also  out of any bad weather
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - observe 24/7 from what point?  For how long?  No staff here...two adults who need to work to pay the bills, and primary aged children.  Doable for a couple of days at most.  There's someone there all day long most days, and our neighbour potters around on his land with his animals also.  We can check at 10/11pm, 3am, 6am from whenever would be a good idea.  If waxing up or producing milk I guess it's within a couple of days so could do emergency holiday from work - but that's it.  Will that do?

Do we need to separate her from the others before we think she's in labour?  She's in with one gelding, four mares.  Settled herd, everyone's got a nice temperament and the mares are being protective of her, ushering her over to the food, keeping her away from any arguments.  If we separate, at what point would we do that?  Separate from all of them, or leave with a good friend?  She was hungry and needy tonight, following my husband around for reassurance even after he'd fed her and put haylage out.  Let me stroke her today, and is staying very close to her best friend. She is so young for all this.


----------



## milliepops (20 May 2021)

I saved the placenta in an old clean bucket with a lid for vet to check the next day (my mare foaled in the evening) . As a newbie breeder I had a look myself but wanted someone to double check I was correct that it was all there.


----------



## Equi (20 May 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Will that do?
		
Click to expand...

Mare don't do what we want ever. I had CCTV set up, an alarm set to every 15mins. I knew she was "close" but the PH tests were not saying imminent, she was not hugely bagged, vulva was not flushed or overly stretched, tummy was not particularly V shape. Checked the CCTV at approx 5:15AM, mare standing eating. didn't quite get back over to sleep and at 5:20AM i looked again and there was a foal on the floor.

As for separating, mares in the wild will be more inclined to separate themselves and come back with the foal. In our world they don't have the space to do that so it can be very stressful for them to have to fight off all the curious onlookers and a foal can get confused or pinched by a particularly hormonal/possessive mare. If you find her naturally trying to spend more time away from everyone else you should separate. Can you do that with proper fencing or will it be electric? Because i would not at all be happy using electric. If the foal ended up on one side and the mare the other, its a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## TheMule (20 May 2021)

You ideally need to separate her from all the others, I wouldn’t risk a foal being born in with the others. 
The udder is the most reliable indicator of how close to foaling she is so get her used to you taking photos from underneath if you can. She does need close watching, foalings can go wrong incredibly quickly. Can you put a camera on her? I have a Reolink Go which doesnt need internet or electricity so can just go up in the fieldno you can watch from anywhere. Overnight she will need checking at least once per hour.


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2021)

I’d separate her from the main herd, except for her good friend. I certainly wouldn’t want her in with all of them at foaling, especially the gelding.  I echo others about monitoring her closely. She’s so young to be  foaling alone.


----------



## windand rain (20 May 2021)

You need to be there see her at least hourly preferrably all the time it is exhausting but could mean the difference between life and death to both foal and mare. Overnight is the most common but some are obliging and arrive before bed time or after the work hours. I do like the vet to come within a 12 hour window to check placenta and foal for feeding and pooing. Colt foals may need a baby enema so ask the vet. Have had a few foal at evening meal time (human) which is handy as I checked went into the house ate tea and the foal arrived in the time it took to eat. It would have been fine if there had been a small issue as it was only a few minutes. 3 hours is far too long


----------



## maya2008 (20 May 2021)

TheMule said:



			Overnight she will need checking at least once per hour.
		
Click to expand...

At what point do you do this?


----------



## brighteyes (20 May 2021)

maya2008 said:



			At what point do you do this?
		
Click to expand...

What are you doing on here...?


----------



## ihatework (20 May 2021)

OP, it might be worth you watching the 3 webinars on foaling mares here (scroll down).

Obviously until you can handle her you are a little limited, but it will give you an idea of what to look out for in the run up to foaling, during foaling and immediately after.

https://british-breeding.com/webinars/webinars-watch-again


----------



## windand rain (20 May 2021)

From when she is restless, has big teats pointing down and showing any sign at all. Good idea to watch a few normal deliveries on line and maybe a redbag or mal presentation give you an idea if things are going awry


----------



## maya2008 (20 May 2021)

Equi said:



			Mare don't do what we want ever. I had CCTV set up, an alarm set to every 15mins. I knew she was "close" but the PH tests were not saying imminent, she was not hugely bagged, vulva was not flushed or overly stretched, tummy was not particularly V shape. Checked the CCTV at approx 5:15AM, mare standing eating. didn't quite get back over to sleep and at 5:20AM i looked again and there was a foal on the floor.

As for separating, mares in the wild will be more inclined to separate themselves and come back with the foal. In our world they don't have the space to do that so it can be very stressful for them to have to fight off all the curious onlookers and a foal can get confused or pinched by a particularly hormonal/possessive mare. If you find her naturally trying to spend more time away from everyone else you should separate. Can you do that with proper fencing or will it be electric? Because i would not at all be happy using electric. If the foal ended up on one side and the mare the other, its a disaster waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

We only have electric - everywhere - the outer fencing is not at all suitable for horses, so we have fieldguard ‘inner’ fencing to keep them away from it (rented land, combination of rickety barbed wire, sheep netting and all sorts - in places there is just scrub and no fence at all).  It is the wide, thick tape with proper posts not the bendy plastic ones.


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2021)

Absolutely not suitable in any way and certainly not for a foal.


----------



## Equi (20 May 2021)

Based on the photos, that fence won't keep a foal out of the bad fence area, so maybe need another strand or two in the middle parts before she foals although its still not ideal. Its highly likely you won't see when she is about to foal or when she foals, so all you can do is pray she naturally does what nature intended. These little ferals tend to just get on with it, if they didn't there would not be so many of them about, but many still die from it all.

Do you have a stable or shelter in the field tho? The foal won't be waterproof so if the mare decides a wet cold night is the night, it could freeze. Older wiser mares may hold off or birth into a thick gorse/sheltered area but i don't know if a young maiden mare would know to do that, or if that shelter would be available.


----------



## maya2008 (20 May 2021)

The whole situation is not suitable, from anyone’s point of view.

- no proper fencing (can do 3 strand electric with decent posts but that is it really)
- no stable (husband can try to make it safer next week but even so it isn’t ideal)
- no one available for weeks on end hourly without endangering either people’s lives (Husband’s job), or our home/the other horses (I am self employed, main earner, client facing position, need to do a decent job or clients go elsewhere).
- currently no transport as it is being fixed
- no livery spaces in the area even if I could get her there
- rented land so even if we wanted to, we cannot put in permanent fencing.
- no other land with better fencing available

What would you do? Quite prepared to do our best for her, but I cannot provide facilities I do not have. Will chat with vets in the morning. They know our set-up (and didn’t panic about it when they said she might be in foal). They probably also have contacts with charities if they think that would be best for her.  Not sure what else we can do really. Even the local studs are set up for bigger animals.

Should have bought a sheep to keep older mare company!!


----------



## windand rain (20 May 2021)

I think you have been dumped in an unwanted situation I wonder if you could hire a round pen for a while. You are between a rock and hardplace not of your making and in reality have to balance the risks as best you can. All the above is the ideal not everyone can do it and given the choice wouldn't or would and chance it. In your situation you can only do your best hopefully it will all go smoothly or you will manage to find a route through. Good luck and don't despair most foalings go okay and with a bit of luck she'll oblige at a civilised hour either before bed time or once everyone is up.


----------



## Amymay (21 May 2021)

If you do have a local stud, they may be prepared to help you out.

Most of us are probably over thinking it to be fair.  But it does go somewhat to show that horses can throw a curve ball at you, and your set up needs to be able to accommodate it.


----------



## Bradsmum (21 May 2021)

Years ago there was a field opposite ours that a travelling family rented and put several native ponies on including a stallion. Time and again these little ponies gave birth with no intervention (usually during the night) and we would ring a family member to report a birth and whether we had seen the foal feeding . Certainly not ideal but they do just get on with it as nature intended.  Try not to panic but have vet's number to hand and visit as much as you can and in the meantime handle her and get her used to the shelter by feeding her in there if possible so that you can use that if you need to.  As you say you were not geared up for an in foal mare but are now trying to make the best of it, so just do the best you can.


----------



## tristar (21 May 2021)

she needs  watching most of the time ask the locals to check on her for anything  unusual, rolling, holding up tail, sweating, lying down straining, they can foal up to  a month early 

signs can be a line forming underneath in the udder area and the udder swelling and spots of milk setting on the teats, also a slackening of the muscles in quarters as the pelvis relaxes to let the foal through, leaving the others

as she is so young it is an extra worry

the reasons for needing to be there include, malpresentation so she cant push the foal out, the foal needs clear its nostrils to breath 

i would separate her from the others as a priority

i have known of mares whos water broke and could not deliver the foal left and later was put down, geldings and other horses attack newborns,  even running through fences, sometimes a big foal is difficult to deliver, an hour is a lifetime in foaling terms, a foal can die very quickly, they need to come out get their rib cage free to expand, 


all this is short term, and probably none of it will happen, but you need to get on the ball til its done, and bless the little mite, take care


----------



## maya2008 (21 May 2021)

The guy at Fieldguard says that their wide tape, properly tensioned (with 3-4 strands) on wooden posts is safe for foals? Anyone heard of accidents with this specific set-up?

We have had no issues with it all winter, where previous electric set-ups were no end of hassle. Maybe he is right? We could do what he suggested in the smaller paddock.


----------



## ihatework (21 May 2021)

maya2008 said:



			The guy at Fieldguard says that their wide tape, properly tensioned (with 3-4 strands) on wooden posts is safe for foals? Anyone heard of accidents with this specific set-up?

We have had no issues with it all winter, where previous electric set-ups were no end of hassle. Maybe he is right? We could do what he suggested in the smaller paddock.
		
Click to expand...

I’d do that, field guard will be fine. Just have a strand quite low down, foals are horrors for having a nap and accidentally rolling under the fence. Causes mayhem.


----------



## maya2008 (21 May 2021)

ihatework said:



			I’d do that, field guard will be fine. Just have a strand quite low down, foals are horrors for having a nap and accidentally rolling under the fence. Causes mayhem.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it was going to be Field Guard fencing anyway, so only change is all wooden posts and double the number of strands.  Glad I didn’t order the stuff before we found out she was pregnant!

I also now have a much more detailed list of things to watch for that should give us a window of a few days where we need to watch her hourly, which is doable. My husband will have to warn work he might need emergency holiday, as he is the one who gets holiday pay, so it will have to be him up at night (he works nights anyway so little difference for him!).

I know she may not show all the signs etc, but it is what it is.


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 May 2021)

i have no advice but wish you good luck...you sound like you have things oganised and as she is a native type she will likely be fine so fingers crossed..


----------



## Amymay (21 May 2021)

Good luck. Keep us posted xx


----------



## maya2008 (21 May 2021)

Can anyone recommend a camera? Once she is in the smaller paddock, we can stick it on the barn somewhere. Then I can watch during the day as I work, which takes care of daylight hours.

Does she need special feed once she is feeding a baby? Calcium/protein supplement or…?

And…separating.
Once she is near, obviously she goes in the smaller ‘foal-safe’ paddock. I take it instinct will take over and she will be ok with this, as the others will still be within sight.  How long do they stay separated for?  Do we put a kind friend in with her after a certain amount of days/weeks?  I have one who has nannied a just-weaned foal before, who it might be a good idea for the foal to know well before weaning.

Any ideas on signs for the footpath to stop all and sundry climbing over to see the ‘cute foal’?  Going to shore up the barbed wire and add live electric fence just inside to make it difficult to get in, but we have a housing estate just up the road…


----------



## windand rain (21 May 2021)

Food wise she just needs a good balanced diet with enough food value to feed her and her foal she is still growing so I would feed alfalfa chaff molasses free with soaked alfalfa nuts and suregrow balancer. Alfalfa is high in calcium and protein low in sugar and starch. If she needs more calories micronised linseed will top them up without over facing the mare. Suregrow is designed for native types so should help both grow evenly and without speeding up growth which causes joint problems.Alfalfa can cause skin and temperament issues but is normally fine I only use Emerald Green feeds as they are chemical free. sustainable and grown less than 10 miles from me. If she doesnt tolerate the alfalfa slowly switch her to their grassnuts and chaff. Company wise we waite until about 4 weeks ol to mix a companion in and the rest of the herd one at a time once all is settled. Don't know how to stop unwanted tresspassers but an electric fence on and powerul is usually a deterrant. Don't forget warnng signs.


----------



## milliepops (21 May 2021)

I have reolink go cameras with the solar panels in my field & shelter.


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Can anyone recommend a camera? Once she is in the smaller paddock, we can stick it on the barn somewhere. Then I can watch during the day as I work, which takes care of daylight hours.

Does she need special feed once she is feeding a baby? Calcium/protein supplement or…?

And…separating.
Once she is near, obviously she goes in the smaller ‘foal-safe’ paddock. I take it instinct will take over and she will be ok with this, as the others will still be within sight.  How long do they stay separated for?  Do we put a kind friend in with her after a certain amount of days/weeks?  I have one who has nannied a just-weaned foal before, who it might be a good idea for the foal to know well before weaning.

Any ideas on signs for the footpath to stop all and sundry climbing over to see the ‘cute foal’?  Going to shore up the barbed wire and add live electric fence just inside to make it difficult to get in, but we have a housing estate just up the road…
		
Click to expand...

Feeding wise once she has foaled I agree with windandrain, some suregrow and Alfa is fine. But if she goes onto good grass at any point after you might want to cut back. You will need to be guided by how conditioned the mare and foal are and how quickly foal is growing.

I would try and get the mare settled in her separate area sooner rather than later. If you have a calm nanny mare I’d be inclined to have them together for a bit. Whether they stay together during/after foaling will be a bit of a gut feel, I’m inclined to say yes provided you can keep an eye. 

I’d keep mare, foal and nanny separate from the rest for at least 3-4 months. But ideally next to each other if possible.


----------



## tristar (22 May 2021)

there are lots of stud mixes that have the right vits  mins, that the mare and foal can have without buying lots of different stuff and she needs worming before foaling

if you move her to a new place she needs 6 weeks to develop immunity to pass to the foal


----------



## maya2008 (26 May 2021)

Would it be best for them to be able to go in and out of the stable at will? Fencing logistics is fun…!


----------



## tristar (26 May 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Would it be best for them to be able to go in and out of the stable at will? Fencing logistics is fun…!
		
Click to expand...

that is  my ideal, foal can run and play, then lie down in the stable as it feels

hope the fencing gets sorted, its surprising how quickly foals learn about elec


----------



## fiwen30 (28 May 2021)

How is she getting on?


----------



## maya2008 (29 May 2021)

fiwen30 said:



			How is she getting on?
		
Click to expand...

She is no longer getting larger by the day. Taking photos daily of her teats to watch the progress - they have changed, but not massively yet.


----------



## maya2008 (29 May 2021)

Progress today! It is two weeks since her teats started to change - any ideas how long? She is settled atm, sticking with the herd, so pretty sure not imminent!!


----------



## milliepops (29 May 2021)

My case study of one: boobs started filling up like that 6 weeks from foaling date,  they would fill and then shrink and fill again. When she got closer they stayed filled (more filled than your pics show but I gather they don't all read the manual  )


----------



## milliepops (29 May 2021)

This was day before foaling, with wax. The teats were filled by then as well as the udder. She was dripping milk the next afternoon and then foaled early evening.


----------



## Amymay (29 May 2021)

What does her tummy look like from the side, they start to drop and form almost a triangle.


----------



## TheMule (29 May 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Progress today! It is two weeks since her teats started to change - any ideas how long? She is settled atm, sticking with the herd, so pretty sure not imminent!!
		
Click to expand...

You've probably got a bit of a wait yet- possibly still a couple of weeks, but they can change quickly so do keep monitoring closely!


----------



## maya2008 (30 May 2021)

Thanks all, the pictures are very useful! I would love to have a month left before she foals, she would be so much more handled by then! Should be able to do up the head collar today, get her used to taking it on and off for feeding. I doubt she has ever been vaccinated so hoping to get that done as soon as we can hold her for it. Even the first dose would be hugely better than nothing!


----------



## maya2008 (30 May 2021)

Amymay said:



			What does her tummy look like from the side, they start to drop and form almost a triangle.
		
Click to expand...

Still rounded, so that’s a good sign! The more wait the better!


----------



## brighteyes (30 May 2021)

Foal born early next morning. Bag got very full and milk was running/spraying as she walked out of the stable for a munch - and promptly foaled when I went in for coffee...


----------



## maya2008 (3 June 2021)

She is less round now - except for when she turns one way to drink or look and tummy sticks out a mile! I am guessing that means her belly has dropped?


----------



## brighteyes (3 June 2021)

Photo's!
Of everything.


----------



## maya2008 (4 June 2021)

Couldn’t get underneath her today but got these. Her vaccination has been put off a week as the vets had an emergency (and not much space to book us back in).


----------



## maya2008 (4 June 2021)

Got one from underneath…


----------



## maya2008 (8 June 2021)

She was standing apart from the others today - but I don’t think she is ready. Two of them had had an almighty argument, so she might have just been keeping safe.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 June 2021)

doesnt she realise all of the forum are waiting....


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (8 June 2021)

I hope its not long, can't wait to see the lovely foal!


----------



## meleeka (8 June 2021)

Hopefully not too long to wait, but as you say another couple of weeks would be handy.  I’m not sure we can all cope with all this waiting though!


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			She was standing apart from the others today - but I don’t think she is ready. Two of them had had an almighty argument, so she might have just been keeping safe.
		
Click to expand...

All the creases need to fill in and teats themselves will swell too. I'd say you're a few days off at least- have you got some pH testing strips?


----------



## maya2008 (8 June 2021)

TheMule said:



			All the creases need to fill in and teats themselves will swell too. I'd say you're a few days off at least- have you got some pH testing strips?
		
Click to expand...

No….what are they?


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			She was standing apart from the others today - but I don’t think she is ready. Two of them had had an almighty argument, so she might have just been keeping safe.
		
Click to expand...

Have you not separated her?


----------



## maya2008 (8 June 2021)

Amymay said:



			Have you not separated her?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet - Mr gelding was brought under control by his ‘wives’ and they all ceased physically telling her off at all quite a few weeks ago.  Any arguments and she is sent away/one of the others stands between her and the arguing ones.  She is also so attached to her friend (who cannot go into the smaller paddock as there is too much grass in there for her) that I wanted to leave her with her herd until she was close.  Their field is large, she can get quite far away if she chooses, but so far she has always been with the others. The paddock is just an extension of that field, so can move her instantly and it is the same environment. 

Chances of catching her once in the paddock are also less (more grass) and she needs at least one vaccination before foal, so for that reason also. Vet due Thursday, hope he can give an estimation of due date (would be nice!).  I am hoping we have a few more weeks, but if she had stayed away from the others today (or given any other signs) we would have moved her. 

Maybe it is the wrong call, but even on here no one thinks she is close, vet says given her age likely to be well into the summer (because she would have had to get pregnant aged one or thereabouts…) and her whole herd are looking after her like she is literally made of glass. I also don’t want her stressed and unhappy, and right now I would have a stressed, frightened mare if I split her off - potentially for up to a month before foal arrives.


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			No….what are they?
		
Click to expand...

Hot tub testing strips are the best thing and can really accurately predict the foaling. She would have to be comfortable with you touching her udder


----------



## maya2008 (8 June 2021)

TheMule said:



			Hot tub testing strips are the best thing and can really accurately predict the foaling. She would have to be comfortable with you touching her udder
		
Click to expand...

She will let my husband do pretty much anything while she is eating - he checks her over, brushes her, strokes her all over to get her used to it. It is he who gets the udder pics each day! Where do I find them?


----------



## TheMule (8 June 2021)

Something like this will do- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18426972...yatV-GffymFtoQedOfmzjobRf3kBEtZRoCHmMQAvD_BwE
You just squeeze 1 drop onto the test strip (can milk into a small lid or similar then dip or directly on) and you're looking for a drop in pH (it will start over 7.8 when not close and then drop down to below 6.2 within approx 24-48 hours- yellow is the magic colour! Sometimes they do drop v quickly so I test twice a day. The total hardness (calcium) will rise too.
Dead easy and pretty reliable


----------



## maya2008 (10 June 2021)

Well…she’s had her first vaccination, which in itself was drama-free. Didn’t take kindly to the vet though so took a little while to let him near her!

He said that without putting his hand inside, he couldn’t tell for sure if she was pregnant. Although he did then say in conversation, ‘when she foals you might have trouble getting her to accept help if she needs it.’

So I have no more idea of due date or anything else than I did before!

I had to go before the end, and husband forgot to ask about safe wormers to use in late pregnancy - what can we give her that’s ok?


----------



## milliepops (10 June 2021)

Pick up the phone to Westgate and let them know what she's had previously ( if anything), they'll advise you correctly 

Most are safe in pregnancy.


----------



## maya2008 (13 June 2021)

Slowly filling in.


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

Well, you check all signs, prepare everything and then…


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 June 2021)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  colt or filly and what happened,  were you there for the birth,


----------



## Amymay (15 June 2021)

OMG!   Tell us everything! 💕💕


----------



## milliepops (15 June 2021)

congratulations 

cute little brown ear! more photos needed xx


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  colt or filly and what happened,  were you there for the birth,
		
Click to expand...

Missed it by minutes I reckon. Not me there, husband is - her favourite person so all good. He checked her over 4 hours ago, tail clamped, bag not full, peacefully grazing, not restless, no signs she was imminent at all!!!! 

Vet on way to check… we have no idea what we are doing, would much rather pay for help if they are happy to come!


----------



## milliepops (15 June 2021)

aww fabulous.  Good call re vet, and then you can all sleep easy tonight


----------



## Amymay (15 June 2021)

Great that the vet is on their way for a check.  How many others is she turned out with?


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 June 2021)

looks like a filly to me,  is it?


----------



## brighteyes (15 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Well, you check all signs, prepare everything and then…
		
Click to expand...

Oh, Oh, Oh!!! Congratulations!


----------



## brighteyes (15 June 2021)

Supercute! But need more photo's


----------



## fiwen30 (15 June 2021)

Wow!!


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

She is in with the whole herd… were going to split her off this weekend. Vet has said to leave her with them for tonight.

Best friend is hovering…


----------



## milliepops (15 June 2021)

Ahhh well done new mum. I guess she's quite comfortable with the others being there if she's staying close.


----------



## OldNag (15 June 2021)

Aw that's  wonderful.   Congratulations! 
As above, more pics please


----------



## Spirit2021 (15 June 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Amymay (15 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			She is in with the whole herd… were going to split her off this weekend. Vet has said to leave her with them for tonight.

Best friend is hovering…
		
Click to expand...

I’d aim to get them moved (with best friend tomorrow at the latest).


----------



## D66 (15 June 2021)

Very cute. I’m a little disappointed that we didn’t have a few days of anticipation. 😠


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

Currently debating removing gelding into other spare field. None of the mares are a problem, they are guiding baby back to mum if she wanders. Placenta needs to come first…


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 June 2021)

Squeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## TPO (15 June 2021)

Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉

Mum and baby are so cute 🥰

When my mum had a foal from a maiden mare the mare was turned out with my pony who had foals previously. My pony tried to steal the foal and as maiden mare was clueless she was letting it happen. 

This was back in the day (1994) before mobile phones nevermind wireless cameras. I think mum arrived about half an hour after the birth so put mare and foal in the (pre prepared) field shelter and shut them in away from the foal snatcher.

So that's my long way of saying keep and eye in case any of the mares go broody and try to nab the foal for their own

Hope it all goes well with the vet and can't wait to see a lot more photos!! ❤


----------



## Coblover63 (15 June 2021)

Congratulations!  She's certainly caught everybody out! 😂


----------



## TPO (15 June 2021)

Hope I'm not overstepping the mark with these suggestions. I found both of these books helpful. The first one is a bit "of its time" (late 90s iirc) but I really rate the book in the second link and both should help with handling your mare too (in time).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-Back...eywords=Richard+Maxwell&qid=1623790183&sr=8-4

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Train-Youn...eywords=Richard+Maxwell&qid=1623790344&sr=8-6

The second book is cheaper on ebay from America (including postage!). I don't know why its shot up in price by so much.


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

Have managed to separate following bucket of food as it wasn’t safe to leave any longer. Best friend led the way, bless her.


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

She wouldn’t go without best friend.


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

TPO said:



			Hope I'm not overstepping the mark with these suggestions. I found both of these books helpful. The first one is a bit "of its time" (late 90s iirc) but I really rate the book in the second link and both should help with handling your mare too (in time).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-Back...eywords=Richard+Maxwell&qid=1623790183&sr=8-4

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Train-Youn...eywords=Richard+Maxwell&qid=1623790344&sr=8-6

The second book is cheaper on ebay from America (including postage!). I don't know why its shot up in price by so much.
		
Click to expand...

I already have the first book - need to get reading I think!


----------



## meleeka (15 June 2021)

oh wow congratulations!  That’s a gorgeous foal 💕. I’m so pleased it all went smoothly.


----------



## maya2008 (15 June 2021)

I am still finding it amusing that five days ago the stud vet said he couldn’t be sure she was in foal 😂😂😂!


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2021)

Think that part has been confirmed now 😂😂😂


----------



## Surbie (16 June 2021)

Oh congratulations!! What a little cutie !!


----------



## Ownedby4horses (16 June 2021)

Beautiful! Congratulations. x


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2021)

I’m so pleased for her! And you. What a clever little pony.


----------



## hobo (16 June 2021)

I am sure in that first picture of her with the foal the mare is smiling. Hope all goes well and you enjoy your surprise!


----------



## windand rain (16 June 2021)

Lovely news so pleased all went smoothly Lovely foal she will be well loved and cared for. We always prepare for the worst but are happy with the best Good luck little foalie


----------



## Jeni the dragon (16 June 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## maya2008 (16 June 2021)

Happier this morning, wanted to show baby off but for me not to get too close. ‘Aunty’ is protective (of mum not baby so much) and tired, think she has been watching over them all night!


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 June 2021)

bless them they look very happy


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2021)

They have *matching* brown ears 😍😍😍


----------



## timbobs (16 June 2021)

Oh, baby is so cute! What a lovely surprise!


----------



## Surbie (16 June 2021)

I love the matching brown ear!! And his little brown eye patch on the other side. Ver very sweet.


----------



## maya2008 (16 June 2021)

Do we keep ‘Aunty’ in there with them? For how long? Pepper (mum) likes to hide behind her when she is scared, and last night would not go anywhere without her. When Aunty went into the smaller field, Pepper followed because she did not want to be without her

 I remember not wanting to be alone completely with my first child either - whole thing was new and a bit scary, and I just wanted some moral support for a few days - so I completely understand that Pepper feels the same! Aunty introduced herself to the foal yesterday, and helped it find mum when needed, but is very clearly there for Pepper, who is not at all foal proud around Aunty. Aunty is also keeping her distance most of the time, letting them bond and giving them space.


----------



## Bradsmum (16 June 2021)

Congratulations. All seems to be going well so well done. Any names yet?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 June 2021)

What you've got is very similar to how my gelding was kept at his breeders. His dam lived with an older mare and she was his 'aunty'. He lived with them until I bought him and I was told that his dam was too soft on him but thankfully 'aunty' kept him in line. He's still an absolute terror, I can't imagine what he would have been like without 'aunty'.


----------



## tristar (16 June 2021)

great, such a relief when its done, you can relax a bit now, what a little love, bless her and mom, she looks sturdy enough


----------



## paddy555 (16 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			She wouldn’t go without best friend.
		
Click to expand...

 many congratulations. She's not exactly going to go hungry in that little paddock!


----------



## paddy555 (16 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Do we keep ‘Aunty’ in there with them? For how long? Pepper (mum) likes to hide behind her when she is scared, and last night would not go anywhere without her. When Aunty went into the smaller field, Pepper followed because she did not want to be without her

I remember not wanting to be alone completely with my first child either - whole thing was new and a bit scary, and I just wanted some moral support for a few days - so I completely understand that Pepper feels the same! Aunty introduced herself to the foal yesterday, and helped it find mum when needed, but is very clearly there for Pepper, who is not at all foal proud around Aunty. Aunty is also keeping her distance most of the time, letting them bond and giving them space.
		
Click to expand...


If mum is happy with aunty and there is no danger to the foal leave them together. No reason to separate them. Everyone's calmness and happiness is what is important now.  On the common there are lots of aunties around. Always someone available to mind a foal.

When  my off the common mare foaled we had no aunty so I put her 3 year old gelding son in with them. She was too ill and poor to take care of the foal other than the milk bar. The gelding (an obnoxious little git until he discovered baby sitting duties) basically brought up the foal. 
Whatever arrangement they are happy with. Don't worry, just enjoy them. You will never get this time again with them.


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2021)

The other nice thing about auntie being around is that foal will see you handling her and her being calm about it, might be useful since mum is still nervous.


----------



## meleeka (16 June 2021)

They look very contented.  What an adorable matching pair you have!


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2021)

Well it doesn’t look like the absent father had a lot of genetic input there ! Isn’t she the spit of her mum. (Or he, I missed that bit).


----------



## Fjord (16 June 2021)

Oh he's cute! Sounds like you are all doing a great job.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (16 June 2021)

Ohh the marching ears! That's so cute.

Glad everything went well.

Sounds like it's a good thing to keep Auntie in the field with them.


----------



## Amymay (16 June 2021)

Yep, leave best friend with her xx


----------



## Fraggle2 (16 June 2021)

Congratulations.


----------



## maya2008 (16 June 2021)

Aunty is about to get very fit then, or all that grass will make her poorly!  Aunty’s brother (foaled in same herd, same year) looks like a lost little boy without his sister.  Guess he will have to think for himself now that she has other responsibilities!!


----------



## SEL (16 June 2021)

oooh - I missed this. How cute is baby?! Name yet?


----------



## paddy555 (16 June 2021)

SEL said:



			oooh - I missed this. How cute is baby?! Name yet?
		
Click to expand...


do we get to name her?  I'll start it with Florence, a very pretty name for a pretty little girl.


----------



## maya2008 (16 June 2021)

Aunty has recommended shade in the stable and is guarding the entrance….


----------



## maya2008 (16 June 2021)

Vet has also been - placenta intact, both fine at the check, foal injected.


----------



## TPO (16 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Vet has also been - placenta intact, both fine at the check, foal injected.
		
Click to expand...

Aww excellent news!


----------



## meleeka (16 June 2021)

Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Surbie (16 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Aunty has recommended shade in the stable and is guarding the entrance….
		
Click to expand...

That's just lovely - super sensible Aunty!


----------



## maya2008 (16 June 2021)

meleeka said:



			Do you have a name yet?
		
Click to expand...

No. Not even thought about it! Had to hold her for vet, she is so tiny! Baby hooves and everything!  Feisty like her mum though 😂! I want to call her Patch or something similar because of her eye patch but I don’t think that is a girl’s name.


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 June 2021)

have i missed what sex the baby is?


----------



## maya2008 (16 June 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			have i missed what sex the baby is?
		
Click to expand...

Filly - confirmed by the vet while she wriggled in my arms a few hours ago!


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 June 2021)

lovely, thought she looked like a little girl,  great that vet has confirmed all is ok...


----------



## Red-1 (16 June 2021)

I missed this, I didn't know we had a second BOGOF on HHO, the foal looks lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 June 2021)

why not call her patches, that sounds more girly


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2021)

yeah love Patches


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2021)

I love Patches...or Patchouli (I've no idea what it is but was it a perfume that women wore in the 60's or something? I see it mentioned in books!


----------



## Apercrumbie (16 June 2021)

Just gorgeous, so glad they're both safe and sound.

I knew a great mare called Patches, she was just wonderful. Patchouli is also lovely - it's a plant with a lovely pungent scent.


----------



## meleeka (16 June 2021)

Patches suits her


----------



## Asha (16 June 2021)

Aww , congratulations. Looks like Aunty is doing a super job too. So nice to see them settled like that .


----------



## tristar (17 June 2021)

you are doing so well


----------



## maya2008 (17 June 2021)

tristar said:



			you are doing so well
		
Click to expand...

Kind of guessing as we go! 

I think she likes me more now than she did before baby, so that is good. Ears forwards consistently to get her morning polo today.  I am being careful to ignore baby though and just talk to mum or Auntie.  I remember being possessive for the first few days with my children - not going to interfere unless we need to for a little while. 

I really hope that Pepper will learn from this that humans really aren’t all bad. 

I am worried about germs/shows etc and little one though. Arena hire is low risk, but shows…  Aunty was supposed to start going out and about in a month or so. Will that be safe? Everyone is fully vaccinated, and Pepper will have had her second vaccination by then.

And I feel sad that she has no-one to play with. Will that matter before she is weaned?


----------



## tristar (17 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Kind of guessing as we go! 

I think she likes me more now than she did before baby, so that is good. Ears forwards consistently to get her morning polo today.  I am being careful to ignore baby though and just talk to mum or Auntie.  I remember being possessive for the first few days with my children - not going to interfere unless we need to for a little while. 

I really hope that Pepper will learn from this that humans really aren’t all bad. 

I am worried about germs/shows etc and little one though. Arena hire is low risk, but shows…  Aunty was supposed to start going out and about in a month or so. Will that be safe? Everyone is fully vaccinated, and Pepper will have had her second vaccination by then.

And I feel sad that she has no-one to play with. Will that matter before she is weaned?
		
Click to expand...


mom will confer some immunity, but as always it pays not to let them touch anything, specially with the nose when out and and about, and not to let anyone stroke them or get  too close, wipe noses with anti bac wipes etc


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 June 2021)

is pepper baby or mum


----------



## maya2008 (17 June 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			is pepper baby or mum
		
Click to expand...

Pepper is mum. Baby is as yet unnamed.


----------



## PurBee (17 June 2021)

Congratulations! She is soooo sweet and teeny…awwwww….another foal thread, such a delight! 😁

Little filly is small enough to reach the grass and copy mum trying to eat it in those pics. I remember when my foal tried to copy mum grazing short grass….he had to splay his front legs wide to lower himself enough to try to reach the ground with his mouth….so cute!

so funny the vet wasnt sure if pregnant…her belly so huge it would be a worry if she wasnt!

Youve got some fun filled weeks ahead of you with this pair of lovelies, so happy for you!


----------



## maya2008 (17 June 2021)

Zoomy time!
https://youtube.com/shorts/EeKH28vWYkQ?feature=share


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 June 2021)

Aww she's so cute. She's so tiny!


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 June 2021)

she is so cute...a lovely BOGOFF....hope you keep the pictures coming so we can see her getting older.  it has been lovely to follow JJS and her foal and previously tessybear and hers, both BOGOFFs,..


----------



## Parrotperson (18 June 2021)

pebbles
polly
minnie
mouse
coco

she is completely gorgeous!  Excuse me if I'm telling you how to suck eggs but wa that barbed wire I saw in one of those pics?

If so get rid asap. When I worked at a vets we had a foal come in tangled in barbed wire. He was ok in the end although scared for life. 

As to taking Aunty out and about I think your biggest problem given that Pepper is a little nervous is what happens when Aunty goes away for a day. Have you tried separating them at all yet?

Oh I love a BOGOF! She's sooooo cute!


----------



## maya2008 (18 June 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			pebbles
polly
minnie
mouse
coco

she is completely gorgeous!  Excuse me if I'm telling you how to suck eggs but wa that barbed wire I saw in one of those pics?

If so get rid asap. When I worked at a vets we had a foal come in tangled in barbed wire. He was ok in the end although scared for life. 

As to taking Aunty out and about I think your biggest problem given that Pepper is a little nervous is what happens when Aunty goes away for a day. Have you tried separating them at all yet?

Oh I love a BOGOF! She's sooooo cute!
		
Click to expand...

There is barbed wire on the outside of two of the lines of fencing (inside is Fieldguard tape) - I have already told my husband to take it off this weekend. She isn’t confident enough yet to try and climb through.  He is a last minute kind of guy and hadn’t quite finished the preparations before baby arrived. We have also not electrified the fence yet (battery, not mains) as didn’t want her to fall into it by accident. That will also be happening on Saturday as she is much less wobbly now. Hopefully that will stop baby climbing through the gaps!

As in the rest of the thread - land is not ours and has little to no perimeter fencing. What there is, is loose barbed wire or sheep netting. We have done our best with what we have.  

Another reason for leaving Auntie in is that baby has supervision if mum needs to sleep. Baby got too close to the fence yesterday and Auntie had words!

I have been taking Auntie out to ride from day 1. They separate fine, but Auntie gets anxious once she can see home. Thought it was best to keep to routine (and to keep the weight off Auntie or she will explode with all that grass!).


----------



## milliepops (18 June 2021)

you're all doing brilliantly under the circumstances 
sounds like auntie is a real asset too.


----------



## HeyMich (18 June 2021)

Mum is called Pepper, right? 

I think you should find a name on that theme...
Spice
Salty
Nutmeg
Pickle
Mustard
Corrie (corriander)
Chilli


----------



## D66 (18 June 2021)

Maisie.


----------



## Surbie (18 June 2021)

If you are thinking along the spice names I'd vote for Saffron or Safflower to echo her colours.

She is just so cute, her markings are LOVELY!


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 June 2021)

So incredibly cute, I love the zoomies video. I would have to vote for “patches” as a name.


----------



## Roxylola (18 June 2021)

Shes lovely - came to suggest Spice with mum being Pepper
Edit to add or Cherry as in cherry bell peppers


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (18 June 2021)

My friend had a BOGOF pony. Mare was spice and baby was called pepper!


----------



## Parrotperson (18 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			There is barbed wire on the outside of two of the lines of fencing (inside is Fieldguard tape) - I have already told my husband to take it off this weekend. She isn’t confident enough yet to try and climb through.  He is a last minute kind of guy and hadn’t quite finished the preparations before baby arrived. We have also not electrified the fence yet (battery, not mains) as didn’t want her to fall into it by accident. That will also be happening on Saturday as she is much less wobbly now. Hopefully that will stop baby climbing through the gaps!

As in the rest of the thread - land is not ours and has little to no perimeter fencing. What there is, is loose barbed wire or sheep netting. We have done our best with what we have. 

Another reason for leaving Auntie in is that baby has supervision if mum needs to sleep. Baby got too close to the fence yesterday and Auntie had words!

I have been taking Auntie out to ride from day 1. They separate fine, but Auntie gets anxious once she can see home. Thought it was best to keep to routine (and to keep the weight off Auntie or she will explode with all that grass!).
		
Click to expand...

Ah I didn't realise it wasn't yours. Sorry I was sooo happy to see the little one I missed that info. And BOGOF is a bit of a surprise!! A very nice one mind you. Aunty appears to be doing a splendid job. 

Is Aunty yours too?  (And I'm guessing she's not actually called "Aunty" 😂😂😂)

You're doing a grand job with them and please post loads of pics because she's soooo cute (I think I may have mentioned that before!!


----------



## maya2008 (19 June 2021)

Very chilled today, mum has started coming up to me to demand her daily polos again, and baby is obviously very tiring. Both Aunty (my current riding pony) and mum looked exhausted today!  Aunty was sleeping outside this morning, and I saw mum stand there this afternoon while baby was suckling with that ‘What, again, all you do is eat?!’ Look on her face. She looked at me, so tired. Baby ponies are obviously really not all that different from human ones!   

They have eaten a lot of grass, will extend the paddock soon.  Mum takes baby inside when Aunty is being ridden unless one of us is there pottering around. I think she wants to keep baby out of sight if her protector isn’t there.

Question

Foal…headcollar….when do we think about that? Do I just buy something suitable for a Shetland foal if mum is in a Shetland headcollar?


----------



## milliepops (19 June 2021)

Shetland foal sounds like a good starting point, my wb foal was drowned by a normal foal headcollar even at a month old. She did grow into it fairly fast though.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 June 2021)

What a lovely foal and I love the fact the 3 of them are living together so happily


----------



## brighteyes (19 June 2021)

Hattie as she looks like she is wearing a hat.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2021)

make sure you get a soft  leather one..the ones my YO uses on section B crosses are adjustable so normally last for ages.. i think she normally waits for about a week before putting one on..and uses a scarf round their back end and arm round chest to start with and gradually work up to using a slip rope through the headcollar so there is no unclipping to be done.  they all look great..


----------



## bluehorse (19 June 2021)

One of my old yards was a stud farm, the YO was totally against putting a headcollar or foal slip on her babies, rugs too for that matter. In her view way too much of an injury risk.  I know your environment is not ideal in terms of fencing etc (which I know you can’t help, no criticism here, you’re doing brilliantly 🙂) but I just wonder with that in mind whether you should leave putting a headcollar on for now, just in case she got caught up on anything.


----------



## maya2008 (19 June 2021)

Baby just discovered the electric fence with her nose - ran straight back to Mum. That works then!

Wasn’t planning on leaving a headcollar on baby, but she will ideally need to learn how to wear one (and eventually how to lead) for minor field moves etc. We can shut them in the stables while we extend the paddock at the moment. Mum wears hers all the time but it is old and would break easily if needed.  

I guess we would start halter training at a month old? Two months?


----------



## tristar (19 June 2021)

the foal slips that cross over through a metal ring under the jaw and have nose and head buckles are very adjustable for starters and have a short   grab piece underneath


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2021)

that sounds like the ones my YO uses.....if you are using the stable you could get one and get her used to having it put on and off....do lots of wither scratches etc and get her used to you touching her all over before you try headcollar, shes only just arrived and seems to be doing very well already..i love getting toknow the foals and making sure they only have positive experiences with humans, it makes such a difference when they need the farrier etc,,,just take it slowly and remember we need lots of piccies


----------



## milliepops (19 June 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i love getting toknow the foals and making sure they only have positive experiences with humans
		
Click to expand...

I've enjoyed this SOOOOO much myself esp compared to all the un-learning my other crackpots have had to do, starting with a total blank canvas is so lovely,  you get a chance to get it all right from the start.

Echo the request for more pictures 😍


----------



## maya2008 (20 June 2021)

Mum is chilled enough to groom Auntie now and lets me walk past without shepherding baby away. Otherwise every day is the same - eat, sleep, play, repeat!


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 June 2021)

lovely pics, baby looks very well,  have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## Parrotperson (20 June 2021)

She’s got lovely markings. Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## maya2008 (20 June 2021)

No name yet - she has no real personality yet. I want to know who she is before I name her!


----------



## maya2008 (23 June 2021)

I need to start handling Mum more. She is not scared, just 2yo and sassy.  Her feet need trimming and she will need a second vaccination in 3 weeks. My husband adores her but he is too hesitant about it all so she trusts him but does not respect him. So this weekend we will start the discussions… gently but insistently. I do not need her to bond to me, I have enough of them following me around. I just need her to respect me and let me handle her - for her own good!

Foal and Aunty think she is nuts when she is all grumpy with us!


----------



## maya2008 (23 June 2021)

I have noticed over the last few days that the foal is relying on Auntie more and becoming much more independent - no longer stuck to her mum’s side like glue. Mum is obviously the milk bar, but she is young herself and cannot offer the quiet reassurance and guidance that Auntie can. Little foal is making her own choices already at only a week old!


----------



## Clodagh (23 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			I have noticed over the last few days that the foal is relying on Auntie more and becoming much more independent - no longer stuck to her mum’s side like glue. Mum is obviously the milk bar, but she is young herself and cannot offer the quiet reassurance and guidance that Auntie can. Little foal is making her own choices already at only a week old!
		
Click to expand...

My foal had Auntie Mys, who he was with at all times unless he was drinking. They aren’t stupid!


----------



## maya2008 (24 June 2021)

Trying to eat grass…chewing without teeth - don’t know if any is going in! 

She tried to steal Auntie’s dinner today. Doesn’t try to steal mum’s food though. Auntie picked her bowl up with her teeth and moved it out of the way 😂!


----------



## maya2008 (25 June 2021)

When can foals digest solid food? She gums at grass and is stealing bits of bucket feed off Auntie.


----------



## milliepops (25 June 2021)

mine was chomping away at stuff at a few days old, i think it's fine, i'm not sure when she started actually getting anything from it per se but she seemed to enjoy having a good go!


----------



## ycbm (25 June 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Mum is chilled enough to groom Auntie now and lets me walk past without shepherding baby away. Otherwise every day is the same - eat, sleep, play, repeat!
		
Click to expand...


One brown ear one white ear just like mummy


----------



## Parrotperson (26 June 2021)

foals will nibble away very early on which allows their digestive system to "accept" solid food. She'll probably start showing an interest in hard food and be able to eat it soon too. Watch out Aunty!


----------



## maya2008 (28 June 2021)

She is eating quite a bit of grass - you can see it in her droppings and she is constantly nibbling and chewing bits of grass (as well as possible without teeth!). Wondering whether to give her a bit of speedibeet in a bowl when everyone else has theirs. Just a tiny handful so she can play with it and leave everyone else alone. 

Mum wouldn’t come in when it rained today, so baby stood in the entrance to the stable on her own, watching from a drier position. The disapproval was clear on her face!

She is drinking water well now.


----------



## Abi90 (28 June 2021)

I missed this post! What a lovely foal! She’s so cute. I shall be following from now on


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (28 June 2021)

She's so cute! Has she got a name yet?


----------



## windand rain (28 June 2021)

She is lovely and looking much less flat pack now She has very pretty markings too


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 June 2021)

I am obsessed with her ears.


----------



## maya2008 (28 June 2021)

Mushy feed is yummy!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 June 2021)

she is just soooo cute


----------



## maya2008 (30 June 2021)

She is now very good at cantering circles around mum!

My daughter came in while I poo picked today. She makes a good foal - follows me around and skitters from one place to the other like baby. Baby was very interested in her, but they were both wary of each other when it came to actually touching. Mum came over to say hi to my ‘foal’ in a curious sort of way. Auntie stood guard in a ‘everyone needs to behave nicely now’ sort of way (child was wearing a hat and was right next to me)!

Sometimes I really don’t understand Pepper (Mum). She follows me around, gets so close I have to shoo her away, wants my attention - but not to be touched. I touched her muzzle with my arm today, after she had approached me and come so close she was centimetres away. She opened her mouth at that, all teeth. So I told her to get a grip and we tried again. Better behaviour the next time, so the polo arrived. She will follow me and stop on command, as many times as I want - for the end reward.  

Baby is enjoying her evening bit of mushy ‘feed’. My husband couldn’t find the spare feed bucket so…yes it’s a old supplement tub!


----------



## maya2008 (1 July 2021)

Field was opened up last night - Mum was enjoying the food this morning, while baby and Auntie snoozed in the sun!


----------



## Tasha xx (1 July 2021)

What is a healthy weight for a Welsh section D mare please


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 July 2021)

Tasha xx said:



			What is a healthy weight for a Welsh section D mare please
		
Click to expand...

Can we have more detail please? How tall is the mare, her age, some good photos, likelihood of being pregnant etc...


----------



## maya2008 (3 July 2021)

She was doing laps today of her paddock and Auntie is beyond tired. She has also figured out how to rear (but loses her balance so likes to rear up onto Mum’s back). 

She will be about 12.2hh in the end I would guess (legs almost as long as her dam who still has growing to do). So a kids’ pony. How about Tinkerbell/Tinkerbelle for a name?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 July 2021)

maya2008 said:



			How about Tinkerbell/Tinkerbelle for a name?
		
Click to expand...

That's very cute and Belle works as a short version for when she's all grown up.


----------



## maya2008 (4 July 2021)

I am rubbish at getting pictures because I always have my hands full of horses/wheelbarrows/whatever when little one is running around. She runs around a lot though, and managed to rear without leaning on mum today. 

In other news, I walked down mum today. Gently, so baby wasn’t worried and there was no stress, but insistently. She isn’t very fit so it didn’t take long. Her feet really need doing, aim is by the end of this week even if I have to walk her down every day to get her to behave and accept contact. We have established beyond reasonable doubt that she is not at all afraid. Just bolshy and two and full of her own opinions. I stood there after she gave in, scratching her withers and stroking her all over her back and up her neck. She will also pick up a front foot if I ask (have not tried with the back ones). Just need to get rid of the tendency to bite when she has had enough (she didn’t bite after I walked her down, but has form) and all will be good!


----------



## maya2008 (5 July 2021)

Just a thought after browsing other threads - all this stress (being passported as a feral pony (in a crush or chute of some sort maybe?), journey from Ireland, first one home with a few familiar pony faces then another with none, then foal…) could she have ulcers? It might explain her general grumpiness. Are any of the supplements suitable for a lactating mare (or would they even make a difference?). Obviously cannot scope in the present state of partial handling…


----------



## maya2008 (6 July 2021)

Yesterday, mum allowed baby to go inside with Auntie to eat dinner, and stayed outside in the rain with hers. I stroked her the whole time she ate, both sides. There have been no biting attempts or kicking yesterday or today. Have found a supplement for ulcers that is safe so worth a try. 

Baby is so speedy now, whizzing around! She is almost always with Auntie unless she is hungry.


----------



## teacups (6 July 2021)

Love these updates. Auntie sounds as though she’s worth her weight in gold, and really pleased mum is relaxing with you a bit. Will be interesting to see whether the supplement makes a difference.


----------



## maya2008 (7 July 2021)

Please don’t take my Auntie away! I want to come too!

(Auntie was coming out to go hacking!)


----------



## Parrotperson (7 July 2021)

oh bless her!


----------



## milliepops (7 July 2021)

so cute! i love her markings.


----------



## InklePickle (7 July 2021)

She's really lovely, has she found herself a name yet?


----------



## ycbm (8 July 2021)

I love the ring round one eye and the opposite brown ear.  My OH looked at the photo and said it looks like she's got a traffic cone through her head,  like those joke knives/arrows you can get. She's a sweet little thing,  isn't she? 
.


----------



## tristar (8 July 2021)

i think she is a very nice foal


----------



## TPO (8 July 2021)

She is so cute, I just want to squish her 🥰

You are doing so well with mum too 😁


----------



## ihatework (8 July 2021)

She is adorable!


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 July 2021)

She is so lovely I think Tinkerbell suits her I imagine she will be very petite.


----------



## maya2008 (8 July 2021)

Today, Auntie was demonstrating to baby Tinkerbell that humans are really all good, and that she would need her own one day just like Auntie has. When I went in to catch her, Auntie made a big show of cuddling me with her head, leaning in for kisses and cuddles and generally being over-the-top affectionate for no particular reason.  All the while, baby was standing and watching. 

Mum has been good since the walking down day, we have had her hoof up in my husband’s hands and held. Front hooves lift ok…as always with youngsters the back ones are more of an issue!


----------



## maya2008 (9 July 2021)

Random thought of the day…
- How much will having a foal at the tender age of 2 stunt Pepper’s growth this year?

Pic of the little family.


----------



## windand rain (9 July 2021)

Well fed on a balancd diet both should make their genetic height what ever that would have been. Luckily she has you to make sure that happens


----------



## Stressymummy (10 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			she is so cute...a lovely BOGOFF....hope you keep the pictures coming so we can see her getting older.  it has been lovely to follow JJS and her foal and previously tessybear and hers, both BOGOFFs,..
		
Click to expand...

I remember Tessybear ! didnt she keep us waiting lol


----------



## Stressymummy (10 July 2021)

maya2008 said:



			No name yet - she has no real personality yet. I want to know who she is before I name her!
		
Click to expand...

She looks like a Spangles to me!


----------

